# Alloy Wheel Repair



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This is a list of the names and contact info of companies that repair alloy wheels. Yes, your bent, cracked or scratched rims or steel wheels can actually be repaired, aftermarket or OEM. Even if they are cracked wheels can be welded by quite a few of these companies. Just because they are bent and look in horrible cosmetic condition does not mean that they are destroyed. Your expensive wheels can in fact be salvaged. Many of these companies also do painting, polishing and re-chroming (and of course mounting and balancing ). I have personally worked with Ye Ole Wheel Shop and their work is second to none. A new wheel and a refinished and repaired rim by them look exactly the same.
If I could sticky this I would as this could save you A LOT of money. Feel free to talk about experiences with these companies or add others.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wheel Repair Resources Listed by State 

California

Wheel Techniques
2885 South Winchester Blvd. 
Campbell, California 95008 
Phone: 408 / 866-5859 
Fax: 408 / 866-2507
http://www.wheeltechniques.com 

Wheels America 
33446 Western Ave 
Union City, CA 94587 
Phone: (510) 441-2199 
Toll Free (888)434-9746 
http://www.fixrim.com/

Wheels America 
11631 Seaboard Circle 
Stanton, CA 90680 
(714) 903-9292 Toll Free(888) 59-ALLOY 
http://www.fixrim.com/ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Connecticut

Precision Wheel Service
800-FIX-BEND
Branford, CT 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Georgia

Rennsport
Shipping and Mailing Address:
1122 Milledge Street 
East Point, GA 30344 
404/767-0056
http://www.rennsport.com/ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maryland

Ye Ole Wheel Shop
7281 Washington Blvd 
Elkridge, MD 
410-796-8400
800-526-8260


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Massachusetts

Rim & Wheel Works
617-964-0226
800-261-0495
Newton, MA 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Michigan

The Wheel Shoppe
810-415-7171
Fraser, MI 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minnesota

Precision Wheel Service
9220 James Avenue 
South Bloomington, MN 55431 
(612) 881-3010
1-800-ALLOYREPAIR
http://www.precisionwheels.com/ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Missouri

Wheels America 
1570 Page Industrial Blvd. 
St. Louis, MO 63132 
(314) 426-6651 Toll Free (888) 434-9746 
http://www.fixrim.com/ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New Hampshire

M.C. Wheel
Mark Moran, Owner
124 Old Gilsum Rd
Keene, NH 03431
888-mc-wheel
603-352-9270
*Specializing in magnesium wheel repair 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New York

Wheels America 
141-F Central Ave 
Farmingdale, NY 11735 
(516) 756-9303 Toll Free(888) 3-FIX-RIM 
http://www.fixrim.com/ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pennsylvania

Wheel Collision Center
7286 Penn Drive
Bath, PA 18014 
Phone: (610) 837-8792 
Toll Free: (800) 292-RIMS
Fax: (610) 837-8967 
http://www.wheelcollision.com/ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Texas

Wheels America 
2100 S. Great Southwest Pkwy #404 
Grand Prairie, TX 75051 
(972) 988-1501 Toll Free(888) 99-ALLOY 
http://www.fixrim.com/ 

Wheels America 
5845 W. 34th Street 
Houston, TX 77092 
(713) 686-1311 Toll Free(800) 6-FIX-RIM 
http://www.fixrim.com/ 

Wheels America 
13127 Lookout Way 
San Antonio, TX 78223 
(210) 590-0602 Toll Free (888)238-7689
http://www.fixrim.com/ 

Wheel Repair by Adam
a division of Star TireCo. Inc.
10952 Harry Hines Blvd
Dallas, TX 75220
(800) 441-2640 
(214) 357-5762 
(214) 357-5400 
http://www.wheelrepairbyadam.com/ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The list was originally made here:
http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/tips_pages/wheelrepair.htm


----------

